# guttering



## weatherwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

Another question for the good people on here. Does anyone have any idea of cost for guttering and also any contacts for people who do this work? We have been given a quote for 1,500 euros which seems a bit on the high side to me, we have aproximately 48 metres including down spouts.:noidea:


----------



## highlandbob (Feb 25, 2015)

I looked in to this a few weeks ago and was told fifteen euros per metre for aluminium guttering including fitting. My neighbour had his house done at that price.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

What exactly is the quote for, is the building a single story rectangular block and quote for supply and fit UPVC half round gutter, no downpipes or hoppers or maybe a 3 story multifaceted build (that´ll be scaffolding Sir) with a mix of copper, tinned and cast iron gutter in differing profiles to join the existing 150 year old stone pipework. You need to compare like with like not just pick a random quote. I am sure you can go to your local gutter merchant and price some gutter.


----------



## weatherwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

Strontium said:


> What exactly is the quote for, is the building a single story rectangular block and quote for supply and fit UPVC half round gutter, no downpipes or hoppers or maybe a 3 story multifaceted build (that´ll be scaffolding Sir) with a mix of copper, tinned and cast iron gutter in differing profiles to join the existing 150 year old stone pipework. You need to compare like with like not just pick a random quote. I am sure you can go to your local gutter merchant and price some gutter.


It´s a 2 storey rectangular building built 1965 so not stone and has a new roof so no existing gutter, we just require aluminium gutter with downspouts, pretty straightforward.


----------



## weatherwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

highlandbob said:


> I looked in to this a few weeks ago and was told fifteen euros per metre for aluminium guttering including fitting. My neighbour had his house done at that price.


Thanks for your reply, that sounds more like it. Don´t suppose you live around this área ( we´re near Figueiro dos Vinhos) and have the contact name / tel No and do they speak English as our Portuguese isn´t that good just yet. :juggle:


----------



## highlandbob (Feb 25, 2015)

I will ask my neighbour for the contact details, it is a similar house to yours and only about 15 miles from Figueiro D V


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

If you ask at the Electro Cabril builder's merchants on the Pedrogao Grande industrial estate they should be able to put you onto someone. 

Oh & the younger lady in there speaks very good English.


----------



## highlandbob (Feb 25, 2015)

I got the gutter man's contact details no email but his name, address and phone numbers.
Nuno Alexandre Morais 
963 188 652 - 967 687 030
Road da Estrada 
6100-315
Cernache do Bonjardim.


----------

